# CC Declined for an online purchase....



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

long time no post yada yada.

Anyway, went to the webpage of a very popular vendor today and placed an order for some Monte Petit Edmundos and San Cristobal El Principes.

I have ordered from this vendor maybe a dozen times in the past without incident.

Well this time, my card was denied. I know it was not for lack of funds, not even close. 

So the vendor sends me an email explaining it was declined and tells me to have the bank authorize their company name.

I call up, and the bank REFUSED to let me authorize the charge. They saw the charge and the vendor and that all of the information entered was correct. I asked why it had worked in the past and they said "it must have slipped through" yeah, maybe 30 years ago before computers and people manually approved things, but their databases dont have "cracks" for charges to slip through.

The conspiracy nut in me thinks that the government has asked banks and CC companies to add vendors to black ball lists.

The logical part of me thinks that the government has asked banks and CC companies to add vendors to black ball lists.

anyone else experience this?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

A friend just had this happen to them today. They had placed an order with this same company just 10 days ago without problem.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Strange you ask. I nearly did a couple weeks ago myself.

I had a similar experience from a vendor I buy from monthly and know the phone receptionist by first name, so I guess I have a good tobacconist relationship.

Anyway, my order wouldn't process and they told me to have it cleared.

I called my credit card and they explained that a new software program automatically flags certain transactions and it is a matter of having the vendor enter some info.

I replied to the customer service rep that this was a big inconvenience and I would probably switch companies since I do a lot of transactions "elsewhere".

In the meantime, I reordered with a different card, which cleared and within an hour, the original card lifted the block, and within a week, I had double orders.

In brief, by calling my card company, the problem went away, as did my perspiration.

I had even pm'd a few gorillas I know who use the same source and none had had the problem.

I didn't want to elaborate too much publically in fear of someone saying too much.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

Obviously we cant say vendors so its hard to classify the issue based on that.

I use a VISA check card through Commerce Bank.

has anyone else had the problems using the same bank and/or card?


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Mine is a Visa from US Bank

From what I was told, Visa has developed some sort of fraud protection software and it was not as bad as I feared.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

I wonder if i should try and bypass my bank and go right to visa


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Visa debit from US Bank, EXACTLY the same experience here. Visa Credit, also through US Bank went through fine.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have it happen routinely now on my MC, so now I call the 1-800 number in advance and authorize the charge before making the purchase. Not happy about it, but it's better than not getting cigars.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I know of several folks who will get a phone call from the cc company asking if the charge was authorized before accepting it. Sounds like your cards customer service is lacking by not calling you to see if it was legit.


----------



## SmokeFiend (Jan 13, 2008)

I have had a similiar experience with a Mastercard, my bank said they blocked it because the charge originated in another country, some sort of anti-fraud measure but the funny thing was that I was still able to order from different sites that were in that same country.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

My VISA card company called me the other day about a purchase I made to a vendor, but as soon as a told them I had made the purchase they said OK. I think it is their anti-fraud program that is checking purchases.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

So... what's the consensus on the blackball lists? I was wondering the same myself.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I think I see black helocopters on the horizon.....


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)




----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

Had this happen to me once before, the only time I used a different cc than I normally used. Within the hour I had a call from the fraud department asking about the charge. I had already switched back to my regular cc and no problems. I figured sooner or later there would be a blacklist developed, but I am not worried about it... yet!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

That Visa Verified thing is a pain in the butt.
Happened to me.
Switched to MasterCard and no more problems.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

The last order I made, the bank called and wanted to make sure the charge was OK, but it was not denied. Hmmmm.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> I have it happen routinely now on my MC, so now I call the 1-800 number in advance and authorize the charge before making the purchase. Not happy about it, but it's better than not getting cigars.


I have Master too...
After calling them too damn many times(3),I was told there would be a note on my account to allow the occasional out of country purchase.
I was also told to call anyway,just in case...gee thanks.

note- the 3 calls were over a few years.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting - Used my MC to buy a couple of boxes two days ago. They're shipped so it looks like it went through for me smoothly.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

My Visa told me to call if I will be travelling internationally or ordering the same way.

I guess, considering all the identity theft and fraud out there, you can't be too careful so if they're watching out for me, thanks guys!

On a side note, I did have a box shipped in a yellow padded envelope arrive Wednesday rather than the normal box in a box and the envelope had a small tear on it which added to my recent paranoia. I was wondering if someone was peeking.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I had it a few months ago. It was just Fraud Protection by the bank. I helped out with compliance in one job and used to look for off shore charges all the time. I mean I was charging groceries locally with my debit card then a couple of hours later there is a charge from across the pond. A simple phone call to the bank and email to the vendor took care of it. It is the bank covering their ass and not some sort of black list or big brother.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

HSBC MC froze my acct. never called me tried using locally denied bunch of bs


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

5-6 months ago I made an order through a vender I used before. Everything was fine until I went to use to get lunch one day and my debt card kept getting rejected. Kinda mad since I knew I had money in there, well I called my back and asked what was going on. I guess the Fraud Protection kicked on and turned my card off. Which is nice to know that my bank protects me, but the down side is they never contacted me about this.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

That reminds me, I have had my debit card frozen twice when I tried to buy flowers at 800flowers.com. The first Visa called me to ask if it was me who made the purchase. The second time I called them right away and found out that it is part of their fraud protection system. Apparently there had been enough instances of fraud with charges at 800flowers.com using the debit card from my bank that they automatically shut off the card if they see a charge until they can contact the card owner and verify the purchase. Maybe that is the same situation with the CC purchases in this thread as well.



Jbailey said:


> 5-6 months ago I made an order through a vender I used before. Everything was fine until I went to use to get lunch one day and my debt card kept getting rejected. Kinda mad since I knew I had money in there, well I called my back and asked what was going on. I guess the Fraud Protection kicked on and turned my card off. Which is nice to know that my bank protects me, but the down side is they never contacted me about this.


----------



## Ashcan Bill (Jul 29, 2006)

I've had two credit cards get hit with fraudulent charges over the last few years. One incident may have been an accident, but one was an outright scam involving multiple charges.

I had to refute the charges, cancel the cards, spend a fair amount of time on the phone, sign and mail dispute forms, etc.

Because of that, I have no problem with my bank being overly protective with my accounts. I'd much rather make the occasional call to clear a vendor than to go through the dispute process again.

Banks spend / lose a huge amount over fraudulent charges.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

I have placed orders where my Amex was declined. I used a Chase Mastercard and that went through fine. I didn't think anything of it. I figured it was just a fraud protection thing.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Some CC companies have Virtual Account Numbers. They let you set a unique number that is different from your main card #. You decide the vendor the expiration date, and the amount. 
The number is only good for that one vendor and you can continue to adjust the amount and the expiration date to suit your needs, or just let the number expire. 
Sounds like a good system and because you personally set up the info. everything is verified ahead of time. :tu


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

This is only going to get worse as the banks also increase their International Charge fees associated with the transactions. My recommendation would be to do a wire transfer for a certain amount with your favorite vendor. Send like a $1000 and you can keep "buying" until your credit runs out then simply send more money. It's not like your not going to keep buying from that vendor....this also results in fewer potential traceable transactions.... :2


----------



## BengalMan (Aug 13, 2007)

Scimmia said:


> Visa debit from US Bank, EXACTLY the same experience here. Visa Credit, also through US Bank went through fine.


Hmm, that's the card I use to order, looks like I'll switch up the cards to Mastercard now.....


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'd guess they're just trying to prevent credit card fraud.

New system or something that does it automatically.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

May I thread jack and make a suggestion. It's better not to use a debit card for on-line purchases. You may not have the same protections for card theft as a credit card does. This may also be the reason for the debit cards being rejected and the credit cards not.


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

jloutlaw said:


> May I thread jack and make a suggestion. It's better not to use a debit card for on-line purchases. You may not have the same protections for card theft as a credit card does. This may also be the reason for the debit cards being rejected and the credit cards not.


I know that Visa debit cards have the same "Zero Liability" protection as the Visa credit cards - when you use it as credit. If you type in your PIN, it is being used as an ATM and does not have the coverage.

The banks may watch it closer since the funds are not really _borrowed_, but _removed _from your checking account.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Read this:

http://abcnews.go.com/Business/story?id=4446681&page=1


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

CC's fraud protection is pretty crazy in my experience . 2 years ago I bought a Tempur-Pedic Mattress for $3,500.00 and 2 hours later I bought a sheet set and comforter for about $300.00 . When I got home I had a message to call the CC company , so I did and they wanted know if I had spent $300.00 at BBB , I replied yes and then asked if there were any other recent charges showing up , to which they replied no , the computer only kicked out the BBB charge . The computers must be set on a random quota or something similar . Haven't had it happen yet with an order for cigars . Good to hear from you Lance . Where you been ?


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

A change in buying patterns can kick in the fraud protection. When my wife and I went to England a while back, we used the CCs a lot and when we got back, the CC co called us to verify that we had indeed made those charges and not somebody else with a stolen card. We confirmed the purchases and noted we'd been on a 3-week vacation. Made me feel much more secure about the cards.


----------



## ML1980 (Mar 29, 2008)

This happen to me too. Then the site told me they take money orders, But it is a act of congress to get a order number so you can send a monye order. Man this sucks. I was so happy to be making this purchase and bam the bank rained on my little parade. LOL


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I keep wishing this would happen! But the places I buy from are so desperate to send me fakes, they keep taking my CC! Please make them stop!:hn


----------



## MaytagMan (Mar 17, 2008)

I do know that some CC companies are trying to crack down on online gambling, and have a "refuse first, ask questions later" to any of the people that they think are charging US cards for online gambling purposes...


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

my capital one visa always declines my international transaction with a certain vendor and i'm forced to call customer service to get the block lifted. i don't mind this at all as i like the peace of mind that - at least in some respects - they're watching my buying patterns. once, they had also put a hold on my card due to my wife and i using it separately (we have the same card) all over town in one given day. again, i don't mind this.

for what it's worth, i work for a financial institution that deals with a lot of sub-prime lending and fights off a lot of fraud. our fiscal 2007 forecast had more than twice as much fraud write-offs as forecasted profit margin. that's the reality we're living in now.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Navydoc said:


> This is only going to get worse as the banks also increase their International Charge fees associated with the transactions. My recommendation would be to do a wire transfer for a certain amount with your favorite vendor. Send like a $1000 and you can keep "buying" until your credit runs out then simply send more money. It's not like your not going to keep buying from that vendor....this also results in fewer potential traceable transactions.... :2


I work for a brokerage firm. International Wires are HEAVILY monitored for as part of the anti-money laundering provisions of the USA PATRIOT act. If you're sending out 2-3 wires a year of $1000 or so, you WILL be noticed. Some yahoo compliance officer from the bank will see "cigars" in the contra firm's name, want to play the hero, and boom, hello OFAC letter.

If you want anonymity, wires are NOT the way to go.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

So are money orders my best bet for relative anonymity? I know this will take a bit longer, but it may be worth it.


----------



## Lance (Nov 25, 2005)

whew, after 3 calls, and 2 call backs i finally got it all straightened out.

I felt so bad for the trouble the vendor had to go through that i purchased a box of vintage rafael gonzalez PC's and Cuaba Generosos. I didnt even want them, but i figured it was the least i could do to express my appreciation for all their patience :tu


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lance said:


> I felt so bad for the trouble the vendor had to go through that i purchased a box of vintage rafael gonzalez PC's and Cuaba Generosos. I didnt even want them, but i figured it was the least i could do to express my appreciation for all their patience :tu


Life is just _*so*_ hard sometimes...


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

Uhh, you may not want to draw undue attention to yourself and your buying habits. Homeland Security has absolutely no sense of humor when it comes to this stuff. :chk

Doc


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

Today I was dealing with a new vendor and my CC company put a security hold on my card until they could call me. It appears to be all staightened out.


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

i have had to contact my bank a few times when placing orders over $500. my vendor contacted me and assured me that this happened all the time and there is nothing to worry about. i called the bank and told them it was me making the charge, it went through right after,no problem. 
in this case it was a security issue, just in case someone had stolen my information and was trying to spend my money. especially since it was an out of country charge. i told em i was ordering dj equipment and they are located in (name of country) and it was me.
even though it was a hassle i actually appreciate it. if it wasn't me i would be out over $500 for a few months untill it got situated and my money was refunded by my bank.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

Many financial institutions also cap the daily amount that can be spent using a VISA debit card regardless of the balance in the account.


----------

